# TENOR TOURNAMENT (Semifinal #1): Gigli vs Pavarotti



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Beniamino Gigli, Italy, 1890-1957 (defeated Del Monaco 13-12, Bergonzi 22-7)






Luciano Pavarotti, Italy, 1935-2007 (defeated Martinelli 18-8, Corelli 14-4)






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Gigli by all means, whose control of soft singing and beautiful phrasing wins my heart, and probably Luciano’s as well , who sounds prosaic in contrast, despite the beauty of his voice.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

MAS said:


> Gigli by all means, whose control of soft singing and beautiful phrasing wins my heart, and probably Luciano's as well , who sounds prosaic in contrast, despite the beauty of his voice.


Yes, I feel Pavarotti fails to capture the "ethereal" aspect of the piece; his voice always has a "strained vulnerability" which can be very beautiful and touching, but here it hinders the overall atmosphere.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, here we have Gigli, the world's foremost lirico-verismo tenor, lavishing his trademark scooping, sobbing, crooning and aspirating on an innocent aria that tastes just fine without being doused in corn syrup. But if you can put up with his unavoidable mannerisms, he does at least do more to make the music speak than Pavarotti, who sings well enough, and more tastefully, yet doesn't pluck my heartstrings. But can you believe it? Gigli even aspirates the notes of the cadenza - or some of them, anyway. Benny Lilies, shame on you!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I voted Gigli. Natch. No brainer. The greatest ever. Björling very, very close.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Both tenors bring a plaintive quality to this standard, but I felt Pavarotti handled it better technically, so he gets my vote.

N.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

It did not disturb me on the previous occasion but Gigli`s lachrymose singing got on my nerves here. Pavarotti was not perfect but at least he provided a no bs performance with a better voice.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

It's so simple here.
Pavarotti performs a concert piece, showcasing his voice.
Gigli performs an aria, he acts the part and he touches my heart. Win-win.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Well here I go again.
I can't wait to see other posters remarks because I found it totally painful to choose.
On one hand I have my man Gigli who pulled out every stop and didn't miss one single trick and sounded exquisite in its simple beauty, against what I believe to be a very early Pavarotti (I'm guessing and may well be wrong because he is missing that annoying "Nyahh" sound he constantly did which I think came later and forced me to place him way down on my favorite tenor list). But in this his voice was pure beauty and he did everything en pointe making my job to choose almost impossible.
But, like Sophie's Choice, I came up with one and it was Gigli of course! (Is my prejudice showing?)
What did you guys all say?


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

Gigli is at his absolute worst in some ways here. It's all over the top 'amateur acting' type stuff. Sure, he has a good voice, but I want to strangle him for using all the gimmicks and such. I can't say Pavarotti is my favorite here either, but he sings it straight and that is what makes me feel what he is feeling.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Gigli messes with the music unmercifully and I'm afraid I just can't take the aspirates, the sobs, the lapses in style, however beautiful his voice. Pavarotti is penny plain by comparison, but I prefer it, though I'd just say that I'd place all the others (Schipa, Caruso, Di Stefano and Wunderlich) ahead of both of them. Pavarotti it is then.


----------

